# Help for paralyzed gourami?



## Puddleduck (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought a blue and orange gourami last week for my 39 gallon tank. It seemed fine then started avoiding the other fish and hiding behind things. It acted depressed. Then I found him laying on his side and noticed he was still breathing. I put him in a floating isolation tank where I figured he would die peacefully. Two days later he is still breathing but lays on his side and barely moves. It's heartbreaking. There is no sign of skin problems. It seems like paralysis. I see strangley similar stories about gouramis. All other fish are fine. Does anyone know what it is and if it can be treated.


----------



## Kuddos 2 U (Jan 4, 2013)

Almost like the same thing with my betta because right now, he just lays down on a specific area of rocks everyday and stays their. The only time it moves is when he eats or when he needs air. Feel sorry about your fish though.:-(


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

What are the water conditions and what else is in the tank?


----------

